# Norm's New Yankee bench



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I caught the last few minutes of the New Yankee Workshop last night. Norm was building a large table with an MDF top. He had some kind of homemade mobile base for this table (it was a large table). 

I saw enough just to be curious. Anyone have that mobile base set up? It involved some rope.

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi SB,

I didn't watch Norm A. last night so I may have the epsiode(s) mixed up. If it's the table I'm thinking it is, it's a work bench. The rope is used for dropping the wheels out of the way to make it stationary. Where I'm at, they show Norm, twice on Friday nights, early Sat am, and again early Sun am. 

This is the episode I'm thinking of... http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0207


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes, that is the one.

sb


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi SB,

That particular setup has been aound for quite some time, it's simple and easy to make. The great thing about it is, it's simplicity. I don't have the setup but, I've seen one first hand.


----------

